# help please, leopard gecko breeding outcome



## georginagecko (Dec 25, 2010)

Could someone please help, I have looked on a calculator but have had no luck. 

I have a male high yellow
A female Super hypo tangerine carrot tail (SHTCT)
A female Tremper albino
A female Snow

what are my possible outcomes? someone please help me! :2thumb:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

If you bred the male to all those females.

To the SHTCT, you get normals and hypos (maybe some supers) with tang influencing and carrot tail influencing.

To the Tremper, Normal (High Yellows) het Tremper Albino.

To the Snow, a mix of normals and Mack snows.


----------



## georginagecko (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you 
If i was to get another male leopard gecko, what would you suggest?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

georginagecko said:


> Thank you
> If i was to get another male leopard gecko, what would you suggest?


A Talbino hypo snow would work.


----------



## Riff (Nov 12, 2009)

what other female could be used to the Talbino hypo snow male.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Riff said:


> what other female could be used to the Talbino hypo snow male.


Another Talbino Hypo Snow?

That would give you some Hypo/Super Hypo Talbino Super Snows.


----------

